# gruff has taken another big step!



## puppy.l0ve (May 2, 2010)

okay, so we got mcgruff from a friend who is not a dog person at all, in fact, she hates them - i think she got caught up in the "perfect family picture" with a husband, kids and a dog, that she forgot this not so minor detail. anyway, they got gruff before he was 8 weeks old and had him up until about 7 months, and in that time i think they did a sufficient amount of damage. he was scared of everything when we brought him home, not house broken, and just a sad little guy. i remember he would hide under the kitchen table a lot, and he wanted to play; he would sneak up to leighla, nudge her, then run back and hide. =(

anyway, his first step was playing with leighla. second step was playing with a toy, then another when he played with a toy with me. and now he plays with me!
i like to play rough with my dogs, push them around on the ground, play with their feet/tail, with their extra skin, lol, so on and so forth, and now he plays back! *sniffles* my little man is growing up and coming out of his shell. i'm just so happy that he's still young and isn't letting the neglect he received from his former home hold him back. he's got a lot of love to give, and we're lucky to be the recipients. =D

edit* - a tidbit i forgot - we've had gruff since since about march.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

How cute! It's great seeing them come out of their shell and enjoy life!


----------



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

Awe way to go Dum dum! I knew you could do it!


----------



## puppy.l0ve (May 2, 2010)

it is great, and i get a sense of accomplishment knowing that i/we were there to help him through his process of opening up and trusting us. that and his aunt amy, of course! =D


----------



## Lucy's_heart (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome dedication and love! Wtg!!! *doin' my snoopy dance just for you an' Gruff* 

Christina


----------

